# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Bionaut, remote-controlled microscale therapeutic robots, Bionaut Labs, Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Bionaut Labs, Inc.

bionautlabs.com/technology

----------


## Airicist

About Bionaut Labs
February 3, 2021




> Our vision is to revolutionize the treatment of CNS disorders.
> 
> By creating a new medical modality of remote-controlled micro-robots called Bionauts™ we can transform the way the biopharmaceutical industry develops treatments, allowing us to engineer the therapeutic index for efficacy and maintain safety.

----------


## Airicist

The Science Behind Bionaut Labs
Febryary 4, 2021




> A Bionaut™ is a new treatment modality that uses microscale robots to deliver biologics or small molecule therapies locally to targeted disease areas to help patients suffering from severe brain disorders.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Are Bionauts™ a Vessel to the Final Frontier of CNS Diseases?"

by Heather McKenzie
March 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Bionaut Labs Debuts From Stealth Mode to Accelerate Development of New Precision Treatment Modality for Brain Disorders"
- First-in-class Bionaut™ treatment modality uses remote-controlled microscale robots to deliver biologics, nucleic acids, or small molecule therapies locally to targeted brain disease areas

- $20M financing led by Khosla Ventures supports lead therapeutic program in glioma

- Safety and efficacy results in animals pave way for human clinical trials

March 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Fantastic voyage! Tiny robots could be sent on a journey into human brains by a California start-up - to treat rare diseases other treatments can't reach"

by Ryan Morrison
April 13, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Bionaut Labs Closes $43M in Series B Led by Khosla Ventures to Advance First-in-Class Micro-Robotic Technology and Remove Barriers to Treat Rare and Debilitating Diseases"
Bionaut™ treatment platform deploys remote-controlled microscale robots capable of delivering therapies locally to inaccessible disease areas, including the midbrain

Funding supports pre-clinical and clinical research, expansion of clinical targets and progression through two accelerated FDA designations

November 28, 2022

----------

